# Earphone under 1k JBL T150A or Sennheiser CX180



## vikneshdbz (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi,

Looking for some good piece of earphone under 1k. I used Soundmagic ES18 previously and it worn out in 6 months. I also used Philips SHE3590 and some PNY buds. But I liked the Philips one better than anything else. Now I am in search of a new one. Possibly a new brand. After searching a bit I shortlisted two. JBL T150A for Rs680 and Sennheiser CX180 Street II for Rs760. 

Need some suggesstion from you guys. I am ok with anything if not these...


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

cx180 is a better option.


----------

